# Coco's first molt - before and after



## Vickitiel

Before:


On my mum's shoulder with his sibling in the background


First cuddle with me in his new home


In the quarantine cage


So many pearls!

After:


Cool-toned dark grey, very handsome




Hello pretty boy!


Showing his best side(s)








Scritches





Bonding with my boyfriend


Cockatiel computing sessions



He's grown up so much in the last six months! So proud of him.


----------



## Haimovfids

OH MY GOD!!! He looked from a little pearl to an adult cock! I don't even think what I'm seeing is true.


----------



## ccollin13

Oh wow!!!

You may be a little disappointed that he lost all that beautiful pearling. Understandably.

But he became such a handsome little boy!!! Look at that bright yellow mask and full grey crest  What a charmer!


----------



## Vickitiel

I know, right? Such a big transformation! And the few tail feathers he lost still grew in mostly yellow, so come his second molt they will most likely turn grey, too. I'm not disappointed about him losing the pearls, I think he looks (and feels) even better now. He's even brighter than before, and so sleek. Like a brand new birdie!


----------



## Haimovfids

He will have some mottled tail feathers since he is a (handsome) pearl cock


----------



## CaliTiels

He looks lovely! I love normal greys. He looks even more mature than the picture of him masturbating in your signature, and that isn't much time apart!


----------



## Haimovfids

*I love normal greys.*

Remember, Coco will _always_ be a pearl.


----------



## moonchild

What a GORGEOUS little man!


----------



## eduardo

He is beautiful! I love how he criss-crossed his little toes in the last picture :lol:


----------



## Hellena

He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Vickitiel

CaliTiels said:


> the picture of him masturbating in your signature


Aw no, LOL! You noticed. 

Thanks everyone, Coco's flattered, but we shouldn't really add to his ego too much, he's already in love with himself  He finds his reflection in the stainless steel bowls and the locks on the cage doors. I just can't manage to keep all shiny surfaces away from him!


----------

